# Make-ahead yeast rolls



## CAMPAMY (Nov 18, 2006)

I am making yeast rolls for Thanksgiving, but I really would love to make them a little bit ahead of time this time, and then bake them right before we eat.  Usually I make and bake ahead of time, but I would love hot fresh ones this time. My plan would be to mix them up, let them rise, knead them, and then refridgerate the dough for like 24 hours.  Is this possible?  Will they still turn out okay?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 18, 2006)

Let's see. Make, let rise, punch down, and refrigerate. When you come back the dough will have risen again, which is fine. Take them out, form them and let rise and bake, if that suits your timetable. If you start in the morning letting the dough come to room temp, it should work just fine.
If not, you can also do a sort of brown and serve style. Make them all the way and bake them but just until they are VERY pale. Refrigerate and heat the next day at dinner time.


----------

